# South Ga. Dove Club



## Raybo1 (Jun 26, 2018)

We are starting to take new members for 2018/19 season. We hunt in the following counties on harvested row crop fields Taylor, Sumter, Webster, Marion, Terrell, Randolph & Stewart. The annual membership is $200 and $25.00 for each shoot you attend. We had 19 hunts last year. If you have any questions call Ray 706 587-0481.


----------



## formula1guy (Jun 28, 2018)

For those interested in the South Georgia Dove Club - here are the benefits and rules as of 6/28/2018 (fee's and rules subject to change):

*Documented safety and membership benefits:*

Thanks for your interest in the South Georgia Dove Club. We are group of hunters with a common interest, the pursuit of the blazingly fast dove. We enjoy the friendship in the field and bringing the kids with us to start their lifelong passion for the outdoors.

As a group we try to shoot every weekend that the season is open. Weather and birds permitting, that means both Saturday’s and Sunday’s. Time and schedules permitting, we have even been known to go out in the middle of the week.

Meeting times and meeting locations are available Fridays by calling - 706-321-5562

Benefits of Membership:
Cost $200 annual fee
Includes the cost of opening day shoot ($150 value)
All Shoots have a $25 per shoot per gun fee, including opening day
*Members get the first round draws on the field for spots, driver’s license in a hat, one per group*

Benefits of Non-members:
No annual fee
$150 per gun opening day
Shoots after opening day are only $50 per shoot per gun
*Non-members get the second round draws on the field for spots, driver’s license in a hat, one per group*

Safety rules for the club. If you or your party do not abide by them you will be asked to leave the field and could forfeit access to additional shoots:

1. Ensure all guns are unloaded before leaving home or the field.
2. All autoloaders should be carried with the chamber open when outside of your shooting station.
3. Uncased double guns should always be broken when walking, or anytime when you are not in shooting position.
4. Remember, you are a guest on a farm that is someone’s livelihood, respect the property and equipment around you.
5. No drinking while shooting
6. Please pick up all of your shotgun hulls when you are done for the day.
7. Always use ear and eye protection and shoulder protection if needed.
8. What is the most important safety rule of all? Do not shoot low birds! There is never any excuse for taking a low-angle shot. Shooting low birds at angles less than 45 degrees puts other hunters that have accidentally wandered out of position, and farm animals at unnecessary risk. Make sure that there is sky visible below your barrels before you pull the trigger.


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 30, 2018)

No one can control the weather or number of birds but Ray has had this club for several years and does his best to insure everyone has a fair shake at shooting doves and a safe hunt.


----------



## Raybo1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks for all the response this year. We still have some openings. We should have a lot of good ground to hunt this year. If you are interested in joining call Ray 706 587-0481


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 25, 2018)

Raybo1 said:


> Thanks for all the response this year. We still have some openings. We should have a lot of good ground to hunt this year. If you are interested in joining call Ray 706 587-0481


Ray send me your address to send my fee— I promise to attend some this year?


----------



## Raybo1 (Aug 14, 2018)

We are getting close to the season opener and things are starting to look good. Corn fields are starting to get harvested and birds are showing up. Opening day is looking real good if the birds hold. They should not leave our millet it is looking good. We still have several opening in the club. Not sure I will have any open spots for opening day for non-members but will have some for Sunday & Monday on different fields of course. Call Ray if interested 706 587-0481.


----------



## casey0802 (Aug 15, 2018)

RAY,  I will send you a text... are we shooting the same field as last year first day.


----------



## Raybo1 (Aug 27, 2018)

TTT


----------



## ssramage (Aug 27, 2018)

Ray, I sent you a PM a while back but never heard anything.


----------



## bowhunting strick (Sep 3, 2018)

Ray any shoots this weekend for non club members


----------



## dawhoo (Sep 9, 2018)

Any availability in October? Looking for a place.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 9, 2018)

I'd like to know about some non member shoots as well. Thanks


----------



## Raybo1 (Sep 10, 2018)

We shoot every weekend that the season is in. If you want to come check us out give me a call and I will let you know what our plans are for that week. We shoot different fields every week. Ray 706 587-0481


----------

